
Windows Terminal Preview Available - bin0
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/windows-terminal-preview/9n0dx20hk701
======
pvh
The new terminal is pretty good, but what's more impressive to me about this
is how bad it is.

It's so clearly incomplete that opening the preferences launched a JSON editor
window in Visual Studio (not VSCode).

The level of openness it takes to open such a central utility built by what
would historically be a low-profile team is quite remarkable, and I am
convinced will result in an excellent product ... in time.

For now? It's almost good enough to be my daily driver but not quite.

Good luck to the development team! I'll be watching.

~~~
pography
Might be your system file settings. Mine opened up in VSCode, talking of
which, don't forget that VSCode also opened a JSON file long before they added
the settings interface.

I couldn't find documentation for settings either so don't fully know what's
capable but they do seem limited for now.

~~~
bin0
Can confirm; it opens the default .json file editor. It's whatever the default
setting is (which was VS2019 for me, as I don't work with json and didn't have
it set).

------
2bitencryption
I know I'm not the only one who chuckled at the fact that it's rated "E for
Everyone".

Honest question: aren't ESRB ratings contractually loaned from the ESRB entity
itself? The fact that one is displayed here seems to indicate the ESRB
legitimately reviewed and rated the Windows terminal. Or does it grant a
license to Microsoft to set the ESRB value as it sees fit?

~~~
bin0
Interesting point. Kotaku got a nastygram over it a while back:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20090409100222/https://kotaku.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20090409100222/https://kotaku.com/gaming/legal/esa-
threatens-kotaku-213676.php)

I'm guessing you could reasonably argue genericide at this point, but I doubt
they'll go after microsoft.

Update: did some more homework; esrb has started doing this in many places:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entertainment_Software_Rating_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entertainment_Software_Rating_Board#Expansion_and_recent_developments)

~~~
2bitencryption
thanks for the info; very interesting.

------
Vaslo
Posted this about a week ago with pc mag commentary:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20252541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20252541)

------
PunksATawnyFill
It would be great if it would replace backslashes with forward slashes and
allow this blunder to be gradually phased out of Windows...

~~~
demilicious
Forward slashes have worked in the terminal for a long time.

    
    
      PS C:\Users> cd rthom/Desktop
      PS C:\Users\rthom\Desktop>

------
pingec
I installed it via the store, store says it is installed but I cannot find any
way to actually launch the terminal?

~~~
ComputerGuru
It’s in the start menu.

------
wetpaws
Any reason to use it instead of ConEmu?

------
techntoke
It's 2019. They are about 6 years too late. People used to complain about
people copying MS for Linux, but they are clearly trying to copy Linux
terminal emulators to stay relevant.

~~~
mc32
What’s the matter with following consumer/user demand? They may be late, but
it looks many appreciate it, so I’d say this is meeting customer demand in
addition to plugging their support for people’s workflow where it’s lacking.

